# Heading Back Out



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Hitting the woods in the morning for some yotes. I burnt a cd with a rabbit distress, greeting howls, hurt yote, and a 16 and 20 minute sequence.I have a personal cd player and speakers to play it and man is it loud and clear. Also I took a white sheet and made a snow camo poncho. Wish me luck.........Rich


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Good Luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Make the howling sound "sexy", that male from Saturday proabily is still trying to find out what happened to his bitch. The way he was running he should be in your backyard by now.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Them calls I burnt came from Varmint Als Hunting Page so we'll see how it goes.........................Rich


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There is alot of neat stuff and good info on his website I have been there many times, try www.varminthunters.com as well, its like this forum only for varmint hunting.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I didn't make it out this morning due to I forgot I had a doctors. app. but heading out in the morning for sure. Got me a stuffed easter bunny today to put out also. Hooked it to a stick and tied some fishing string to it so I can move it a bit...................Rich


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Richfishin, just curious, any luck on obtaining any blood organs for bait? Also have you tried hunting at night yet? When I used to hunt yotes alot I found that, in even in the most remotely populated areas, night time brought the best response from them wise ass dogs.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

No luck on the organs. No I haven't tried at night yet due to I don't have a spot light. Might have to get one though if tomorrow don't bring in any luck.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Rich I see you followed the link over to the Varmints Den(Im Hogchaser there) its a good site with alot of good info.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I took your advice and seems like a cool site and I need all the advise I can get due to its all new to me hunting them damn dogs.....Thanks......Rich


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

RichsFishin said:


> Yeah I took your advice and seems like a cool site and I need all the advise I can get due to its all new to me hunting them damn dogs.....Thanks......Rich


I know exactly what you mean Im the same way, be sure to check out the classifieds there as well lots of neat stuff.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Posted a message for you in the Lodge, though you were dragging them for me? Check your email sending you picture on this mornings male. If work permits I'll bring some of my rigs good to 550yds, that is if the wind cooperates. And don't feel bad if that dog was running away from you at 90mph plus, maybe you wasn't it's type,LOL!!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I gues were straight then because he wasn't your type last Saturday either. So ya wanna get a beer and tell huntin stories.........LOL...........Take care..Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

hey, the wife said something about being a "*******" if you have yotes on the deck and in the garage, I just don't get it. I'm heading out 4/5 p.m. Saturday, maybe I'll fine his girl friend. Just to let you know Gary is running into alot of people down in your part going crazy about this TV coverage and the yotes. Could be a very busy day next Saturday with new places, you got to love family, he thought there was tire tracks on that dog. LOL!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thats cool also I was gonna get ahold of the ODNR and see if they got a list of people in this area with yote probs. Take care......Rich


----------

